# Required Bathroom Receptacles in Dwelling Units



## jar546 (Dec 22, 2018)

If a house has 4 bathrooms and the electrician runs a 20A circuit to feed all 4 bathroom receptacles only, is that code compliant?  I am talking about required circuits, not GFCI protection or anything else.


----------



## ICE (Dec 22, 2018)

_210.11(C)(3) Bathroom Branch Circuits.
In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 120-volt, 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to supply a bathroom receptacle outlet(s). Such circuits shall have no other outlets.
Exception: Where the 20-ampere circuit supplies a single bathroom, outlets for other equipment within the same bathroom shall be permitted to be supplied in accordance with 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2)._


----------



## jar546 (Dec 22, 2018)

ICE said:


> 210.11(C)(3) Bathroom Branch Circuits.
> In addition to the number of branch circuits required by other parts of this section, at least one 120-volt, 20-ampere branch circuit shall be provided to supply a bathroom receptacle outlet(s). Such circuits shall have no other outlets.
> Exception: Where the 20-ampere circuit supplies a single bathroom, outlets for other equipment within the same bathroom shall be permitted to be supplied in accordance with 210.23(A)(1) and (A)(2).



Nice!  Do you have an answer to share?
Also, I assume you have a PDF of the NEC?  Where and how much?


----------



## ICE (Dec 22, 2018)

jar546 said:


> Nice!  Do you have an answer to share?
> Also, I assume you have a PDF of the NEC?  Where and how much?



More than one bathroom is allowed.  If three or more women reside there, two is all you get.

I have PDF of all of the California codes....supplied by my employer.


----------



## fatboy (Dec 22, 2018)

Short answer......yes, compliant.


----------



## FLSTF01 (Dec 31, 2018)

Yes, code-compliant.  Bad idea though.  A hair dryer probably draws about 1000 watts (8.3 amps).  Two bathrooms with two teenage girls could easily mean two blowdryers plus a curling iron or two running at the same time.  Permissible, but bad practice, in my opinion.


----------



## Msradell (Dec 31, 2018)

FLSTF01 said:


> Yes, code-compliant.  Bad idea though.  A hair dryer probably draws about 1000 watts (8.3 amps).  Two bathrooms with two teenage girls could easily mean two blowdryers plus a curling iron or two running at the same time.  Permissible, but bad practice, in my opinion.


1000 W? Most of the newer hairdryers are at least 1500 if not 1800 W.


----------

